# Elite Synergy for sale



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Stefan,

Are you getting out of bowhunting?

What model is it, 2007?

How much for the bare bow?


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

I Have too many bows, and my wife only one>she not very happy,I sell exstra bow,buy her new bow , she very happy again
R3800 for bare bow
Groete
Stefan


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Fotos van DIE boog


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)




----------

